# For the extreme Macro enthusiast



## Didereaux (Feb 2, 2016)

"...According to the team, the new lens is flexible, can resolve objects as small as 200 nanometers, and can even see into the near infrared. This is possible a it breaks the diffraction limit and allows a focus of less than half the wavelength of light."

Graphene optical lens a billionth of a meter thick breaks the diffraction limit


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 2, 2016)

Interesting. Big time for medical field.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 2, 2016)

Yeah, but will the make an f1.4 version?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 2, 2016)

Is it available in an F mount?


----------

